# PRi85Sub Boston Acoustics



## Vancomycin (Mar 21, 2011)

PRi85Sub

Is there a better choice for under $100 please?

I'm just looking for enjoyable listening levels, not Richter scales.

Would use these with eight in-ceiling speakers I am putting into lower level of house.

Thanks


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

It will create bass if that's what you're looking for, but it likely won't be linear, as in, it won't reproduce a linear frequency down to 30hz.


----------

